# Happy Christmas & New Year from the TT Forum



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wishing everybody on the TTF a very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous 2009.

2008 has been quite a year for the TTF (not without its problems mind!). The migration to a new site, and not forgetting the new partnership with the TTOC!

We would like to take this opportunity to thank you *all* for your continued support and here's hoping our 9th year running is even better!

All the best

Kevin, Jae, Nick and all the TTF team


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Christmas everyone
cheers 
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

merry crimbo!!.

all the best for 2009.

kammy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas from me too.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Have a nice one.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cheers guys!

I hope you all enjoy the festive season too.... You all have alot to celebrate!

Thank you for being such a great place to be. I have made many genuine friends through this site. Even though i'm no longer driving a TT, I wont be leaving as this is more than a forum, its my relaxation and a great getaway from everyday life.

Adz


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas to the lot of ya...

You might've seen this before but it still makes me smile...

http://tinyurl.com/84pzmj

Cheers

rich


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Happy Christmas everyone & a Happy new year

trev & Evelyn


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a great Christmas Everybody, hope you all have a good time


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Christmas everyone - see you all on ebay on the 26th :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

A Very Happy Christmas 
to all the TTF Team, TTOC Team and TTF/TTOC members

Best wishes

Moley & Bunny

P.S. When are the TTF Xmas decorations coming out :roll:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

To Everyone on the Forum,

Just like to say

Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Fantastic New Year

All the best

Mark. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hear hear!!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Merrry Christmas!!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

It must be Christmas now as the decs have come down from the loft this afternoon, Merry Christmas and safe driving in 2009 :roll: and thanks for the entertainment :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

christmas crap I better get something for here in doors 
All the best guys and girls of the TTF


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Cyprus to everybody on the TT Forum !


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Guys

Merry Christmas from P-Torque. Thanks for a great year


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas too all,

I have only been here since October, but it has been a good experience...

Now to try and shift this Christmas Flu I have picked up...

Paul and Gayle

Jammyd and Ms. Jammyd


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

All the best to everyone ,loads of luck for 2009. Stay safe :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone 

Tom.


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

This is a great forum! Happy Christmas and ...............


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

all the best for a great xmas and happy new year [smiley=cheers.gif]

and thanks for the advice and info, its great knowing that someone can normally answer the question and have a laugh off topic


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas

Robbie


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Happy xmas all.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas mate. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And to you dear man a constant source of wit saddled with a hint of sarcasim


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Happy Xmas All

Top of my santa list - TTS! 8)


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Happy xmas all.


Happy Christmas 
make merry everyone


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

hi all,
have a great christmas and new year, its been a blast to be part of such a great forum...
regards,anthony_m


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Tosh,
Happy christmas to you also and a happy new year


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Nadolig Llawen i bawb.  
Was driving through Swansea today and - double take- Santa and his sleigh !!!! ooops no,its a Red TTS , it looked amazing.Not keen on red on the std MKII but the silver mirrors etc on the TTS makes it really stand out.


----------



## Azraeille (Dec 13, 2008)

chilliman said:


> Top of my santa list - TTS! 8)


Haha, I know that's right!

And Merry Christmas to you all too!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Along time of not posting, but still thinking of all the friends i made on the forum so i though i'd wish you all a happy christmas and new year from Auckland.

Its been a strange 5 months now, is it greener? Well yes and no there are many plus points and equally many downs. Right now, i'd rather be at home, in the UK having a pint in front of an open fire with all my old friends. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tomorrow, i'll be with my new friends, on the beach have BBQ turkey and pigs in blankets!  With a chilly bin full of tui beer.

So again, have a good safe christmas and new year


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Happy Xmas everyone and all the best for 2009!! (let's hope for an RS)

R


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, Its now Christmas Eve and due to holiday I doubt I will be on the forum until January..
So, *I would like to wish everyone a great Christmas and a fab New year*..I hope Santa brings you all that you wished for  
Thanks for everyones help & support through 2008 and looking forward to seeing a few more faces in 2009
All the Best everyone..


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi folks,

I just thought I'd send a quick Crimbo message out to all you guys before I pack in for the holidays :wink:

What a year!! :roll: I have to say, it's been turbulent.... but here we are! 

As many of you know I sold my lovely TT earlier because I thought I was going to be made redundant, BUT I WASNT!!! 
...So the TT's gone but certainly not forgotten.[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Although I don't appear to be around much I do still pop in and have a chuckle at some of the threads :wink:

So I'd like to wish all you guys a very Merry Christmas and a very happy and properous New Year

I'd also just like to say a big thanks to all those of you have have given advice, supported and generally just made this place a really nice place to be. I believe I have made some nice friends and I wouldn't really not want to visit any more just because I don't have my TT.

So thank you once again and I look forward to speaking again soon.

Take care guys :wink:

Regards as always,

Santa Martin [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwww thanks Martin... I take it u were talking about me?!? :lol: :lol:

MERRY CHRISTMAS me ole northern chum :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Merry X mas All!!!!!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Awwwwwwww thanks Martin... I take it u were talking about me?!? :lol: :lol:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS me ole northern chum :wink:


Lol!...You know it buddy! :wink:

Take care my friend and have a great holiday!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

TT Forum and members Thanks for a great year Keep it up


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy Christmas Mate  (*sniff*)

Great pics by the way ;-)

Enjoy your Christmas bbq - wish I was there!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas fella, hope you have a good 'un!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Merry Crimbo to you and Jacs! [smiley=santa.gif]

Enjoy the beach BBQ - would love enough sunshine to have a barbie at the mo!!

:lol:


----------



## uioppi (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!

Much Love Ell 8)


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to one and all


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy Christmas to all @ TT Forum

Ant & Family


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Just gone midnight - have a good one everybody!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Merry Christmas Mart 

Have a good one all.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Christmas to all of you and safe driving in 2009


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

just finished the last ow the wrapping,so just of to bed

have a good one everybody

stef


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR

[smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Merry Christmas all. 

It's nice and peaceful right now. Mrs Scotty and Scotty Jnr are asleep. Everythings done and we're spending Christmas with our parents, grandparents, siblings, cousins etc

It feels goods. 

Add to that *Mrs Scotty is 3 months pregnant *  and it all feels like it'll be a great Christmas. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I hope you all have a great time but spare a thought for those who are absent from the celebrations and for those less fortunate then yourself (which will be more than ever this year)

Good luck and best wishes for 2009 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all on the Forum :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas










Best present was a calender :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Condiments of the Seasoning to all ..... hic! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hope everyone has had a great Christmas day!

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> *Mrs Scotty is 3 months pregnant *  and it all feels like it'll be a great Christmas. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Congratlations Paul


----------

